# Face of grasshoppers



## carlos58 (Jun 15, 2011)

hello everyone
Ruspola nitidula







Acrida hungarica






Locusta migratoria






Pholidoptera griseoaptera


----------



## MWG (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice macro shots!

What equipment was used for these shots if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## hotdeidrenehring13 (Jun 15, 2011)

So that is a bit about me!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 15, 2011)

Love that first image.  The second pic looks like the canvas has been stretched?


----------



## mjbine (Jun 15, 2011)

Good set


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## cnutco (Jun 15, 2011)

Love them!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ImKosher (Jun 15, 2011)

Those are great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice indeed!


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments
D300 70/180 macro nikon +extension tube kenko 20mm


----------

